# Levantamento



## pacohicasa

¿Alguién podría decirme cuál es el significado de "Agradeço morada local levantamento" en un contexto de petición de presupuesto para material ferroviario.
Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## MOC

Creo que te piden la dirección del lugar donde vas a coger ese material.

Pero estaría mas seguro de eso si fuera "local *de *levantamento".


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Pacohicasa, 

A palavra levantamento na frase que você mencionou não faz muito sentido para mim sem saber mais sobre o texto. 
Alguns significados de levantamento (levantar/ arrolar)
- fazer uma lista. 
- Fazer relação de; inventariar.


----------



## FranParis

De acuerdo con Moc...

Material á disposição que tem de se ir levantar (levantamento).

Donde?


----------



## mexiko

Hola:

No doy con la traducción o el significado de esta palabra (levantamento) en la frase:

A psicologia estuda pesquisas de l*evantamento *e estudos de campo mais preqüentemente do que qualquier outro tipo de pesquisa.

Saludos a todos y de antemano gracias

mexiko


----------



## willy2008

Estudia investigaciones de analisis y estudios de campo...


----------



## mexiko

Willy2008, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero no me queda muy claro eso de "investigaciones de análisis". No te parede que no es algo muy claro. 

Me parece que pesquisas de levantamento es algo así como *investigaciones de sondeo*, PERO, como no estoy segura pregunté.

¿Qué opinas?

De todas maneras muchas gracias y saludos

mexiko


----------



## willy2008

mexiko said:


> Willy2008, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero no me queda muy claro eso de "investigaciones de análisis". No te parede que no es algo muy claro.
> 
> Me parece que pesquisas de levantamento es algo así como *investigaciones de sondeo*, PERO, como no estoy segura pregunté.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> De todas maneras muchas gracias y saludos
> 
> mexiko


 Y sondeo, no es el resultado de una investigacíon?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

mexiko said:


> Hola:
> 
> No doy con la traducción o el significado de esta palabra (levantamento) en la frase:
> 
> A psicologia estuda pesquisas de l*evantamento *e estudos de campo mais preqüentemente do que qualquier outro tipo de pesquisa.
> 
> Saludos a todos y de antemano gracias
> 
> mexiko


Qué les parece:
La sicología trabaja con investigaciones de datos y estudios de campo con más frecuencia que cualquier otro tipo de actividad/ciencia.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

pacohicasa said:


> ¿Alguién podría decirme cuál es el significado de "Agradeço morada local levantamento" en un contexto de petición de presupuesto para material ferroviario.
> Gracias por anticipado.


 
Es un lenguaje muy telegrafico. Me imagino que significa que "Agradezco si se me proporciona residencia (morada= un lugar para quedarse) en el local de la investigacio'n.

Iben Xavier


----------



## mexiko

Ricardo T.

Me gustó tu traducción, gracias. Ahora tnego "*pesquisa de levantamento*"

Entonces con ayuda de tu traducción, sería pesquisa de recolección de datos. 

¿Estas de acuerdo?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Mangato

Despues de leer todas las aportaciones y teniendo en cuenta el ámbito ferroviario deduzco:

*Agradezco* (me facilite)* el domicilio* (dirección)* local del proyecto* (o planificación). El mensaje es en efecto muy telegráfico.

Vean lo que aporta el Priberam para

*levantamento*

desenho da planta de um terreno, de uma região, etc. , depois de efectuadas as necessárias medições.  Esto aquí es un proyecto

Saludos,

MG


----------



## FerGilmour

mexiko said:


> Willy2008, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero no me queda muy claro eso de "investigaciones de análisis". No te parede que no es algo muy claro.
> 
> Me parece que pesquisas de levantamento es algo así como *investigaciones de sondeo*, PERO, como no estoy segura pregunté.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> De todas maneras muchas gracias y saludos
> 
> mexiko


 
Me atrevo a acercar una sugerencia, mi trabajo se enfoca bastante a la traducción de investigaciones médicas. Cuando en portugués se habla de 
"pesquisas de levantamiento", se está haciendo referencia a estudios o investigaciones que se basan en la recopilación de datos. Luego, corresponde aclarar cuál es el método científico con el cual tales datos son tratados. Pero en el marco de la investigación médica, el término "levantamiento", alude a lo que huele: captación de datos.
Saludos.


----------

